# Arowanas OR Piranhas



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

saw a pole for p's vs Cichlids... so thought i would make this one.

i have sold all my pygos. and all i have left, is my Eigenmanni and my 12" blue diamond rhom. i am in the process of making my 265gal, into a arow tank, with misc fish and rays.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

aro!!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

no doubt arro


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

depends on what species of piranha or arowana. i LOVE australians (leichardti & jardini). but, i also can deny the beauty of a large piraya. irritans are nice too.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

aro.........haha, aro is in lead, 6-0


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hyphen said:


> depends on what species of piranha or arowana. i LOVE australians (leichardti & jardini). but, i also can deny the beauty of a large piraya. irritans are nice too.
> [snapback]1104142[/snapback]​


yea, thats what i agree on too. also, you cant keep much with piranhas. witch makes it boring fast.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jardini get like 3feet rite...how big do laichardtis get


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> jardini get like 3feet rite...how big do laichardtis get
> [snapback]1104159[/snapback]​


3 feet


----------



## carlos1 (Jul 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the asian aro is the king of aquarium fish.. is there really a question here? If you are a die hard fish freak.. you will own an asian aro. Its one of the most magestic creatures on the planet.. and owning on is a privledge of it self.

super red belly what?

















and if your ultra hardcore you will build a 2000 gallon indoor pond and keep k a A. Gigas.









this is nuts


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wtf is an a gigus

u have to have like 2thousand bux for a an asian arowana if u can even find one since they are illegal


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wtf is an a gigus
> 
> u have to have like 2thousand bux for a an asian arowana if u can even find one since they are illegal
> [snapback]1104285[/snapback]​


not illigal in canada









woot woot


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

marco said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > wtf is an a gigus
> ...


canada>>>america


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dammm his tank is huge is that a all white arrow?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> Dammm his tank is huge is that a all white arrow?
> [snapback]1104311[/snapback]​


also known as a Silver Arowana









they are the common arowana to own.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that tankw ith the asian guy definately does not have a silver arrowana in it


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Poseidon X said:


> the asian aro is the king of aquarium fish.. is there really a question here? If you are a die hard fish freak.. you will own an asian aro. Its one of the most magestic creatures on the planet.. and owning on is a privledge of it self.
> 
> super red belly what?
> 
> ...


th second fish is not a arrowanna its a Arapaima and they can grow to 15 feet


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> that tankw ith the asian guy definately does not have a silver arrowana in it
> [snapback]1104321[/snapback]​


yes it does dumbass... lol

then what do you call this?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im talking about in that picture


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im talking about in that picture
> [snapback]1104332[/snapback]​


oh.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

reds are sweet but blue base red are _SWEETER_


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Post vids of them killing eachother. I'm tired of these threads. But I will gladly watch people pitting their fish against p's.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

p's suck more then u


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Aww yes some asian awro. we wan some sucki sucki 5 dolla. U mommi will du sucki sucki long time 5 dolla


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Aww yes some asian awro. we wan some sucki sucki 5 dolla. U mommi will du sucki sucki long time 5 dolla
> [snapback]1104374[/snapback]​


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 68804


lightning2004 said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > Aww yes some asian awro. we wan some sucki sucki 5 dolla. U mommi will du sucki sucki long time 5 dolla
> ...


Ya aro sucki sucki. Lick e piranhas pee pee. Mr.Moto









View attachment 68804


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Even that huge tank looks a little overcrowded with all of those large fish in it. They should fill the tank to the top, it is almost half empty. It would give the fish a lot more room.....
~Taylor~


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh my god.....I just jizzed in my pants.......!!!!11oneone


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Aww yes some asian awro. we wan some sucki sucki 5 dolla. U mommi will du sucki sucki long time 5 dolla
> [snapback]1104374[/snapback]​


HAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

too boku


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That is a snow arrow up top.. and for those of you who dont know this yet. a snow arrow is not the common silver arrow that you find in pets stores or on this board. I dont think there is a single member who has a snow arrow currently on any of the fish boards.. they are ultra rare... probably in the 10-3K price range


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

LMAO @ azeral,lol.

that blue backed red arro is absolutely stunning...how much do one of those run you? your ballsack and left leg? cause it looks like it!


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

Poseidon X said:


> and if your ultra hardcore you will build a 2000 gallon indoor pond and keep k a A. Gigas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ where the hell would you buy/get a fish like that?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

You cant compare Apples and Oranges








I will be getting a nice Arrow and keeping my prize P's


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Arows are sweet compared to Ps... BUT I would dewfinately go for a monster Vinny Rhom compared to ANY Asian Arow. I dont know.. In the P world its all about having monsters. In the Arow world, its about quality. And unless your real deep in the Arow hobby, an RTG, CB, or a Chili would definately top off any Ps.

But to me, they're just different characteristic of individual species.. kinda like comparing different Pygo's to each other. They all have similar shapes, swim the same way, do the same things, but indifferent ONLY because of their colors, markings, and rareity that make it so expensive... just like Ps.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would honsetly have to go with piranhas. I looked into getting Aro's for a long time but they just didn't seem all that great to me. Mabey I'm just in that teenage stage where I want piranha, so I can see a real show every once in a great while. Aro's just seemed to "elegant" for my basement.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

aros for me.
dixon


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Arrowanna are awesome, I think I'd rather have one of those than a piranha.

Theres a LFS here in southern ontario witha green (?) arrowana, its got some kind of certificate from taiwan saying its a "dragon fish" or something. They want $399.99 cdn for it.


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

k fizzly if canada>>>america then why dont you fookin move there you commy


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd prefer piranha, but damn those guys are pretty cool too


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Piranha's over anything...Simple as that.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

djcyborg said:


> k fizzly if canada>>>america then why dont you fookin move there you commy
> [snapback]1105473[/snapback]​


cuz i live in long beach

duh...smart guy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

djcyborg said:


> k fizzly if canada>>>america then why dont you fookin move there you commy
> [snapback]1105473[/snapback]​


do you even know what a commie is? obviously not.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Piranha's over anything...Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no offence dude.

but you have a 40 gal long, with some snakeskin reds, and ya. you probibly think they are the coolest fish in the world.

but if you had a 8 foot monster tank, im sure you would want to stock it with a couple nice Asian arows. a Stingray, and any other fish you please....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

saw a pole, dawg!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Drew said:


> saw a pole, dawg!
> [snapback]1106024[/snapback]​


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

why are asian aros illegal in the states??


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

because the goverment hasnt found a way to make money off of them so untll then they will be illegal?..lol


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

actually a member here named "master of puppets" has piranhas and arowanas...

he has 2 100+gal tanks for Ps and a 60gal for a blk rhom....

but his most impressive set-up is a 240gal with a 20+inch Red arowana...i think he paid like $2,600 for it


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> reds are sweet but blue base red are _SWEETER_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my next collection


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

aro's are so much better than p's, look better, and are worth 10x more, but unlike piranha's they need alot of care


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> actually a member here named "master of puppets" has piranhas and arowanas...
> 
> he has 2 100+gal tanks for Ps and a 60gal for a blk rhom....
> 
> ...


Since you already mentioned it, I'll post a pic of my aro. Actually, I got a great deal for this chili red aro cuz 6" cost $2300-$2600 and I got mine around 19"+ two months ago. I'll post my 240g set up when I'm done collecting fishes for it.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice fish.... but i could never spend $2300 on a fish, i woudln't even spend that on my girlfriend


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

marco said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha's over anything...Simple as that.
> ...


Actually Marco...You're dead wrong...If I had an 8 foot monster tank...I'd stock it with as many Pygo's as I could...Or...I might even try to stock it with as many Rhoms and other Serra species as I could...Seeing that its a monster tank...They might have a chance of tolerating eachother...Sorry to spoil your guesstimation of what you think I'm thinking...But I know what I said...and I'll say it again...PIRANHA'S OVER ANYTHING. Just because all I have right now is just 3 in a 40 gal. long...Doesn't mean I don't want more or other species of piranha...I just don't have the room for it in my apt...I love piranha's and nothing compares to them...

I'm already of thinking of getting a Blue Diamond Rhom...a Red throat Spilo and maybe an Elongatus...When I get my house...and have the room...All i want is piranhas...ANY OTHER FISH THAT IS NOT A PIRANHA...IS JUST FOOD...SIMPLE AS THAT.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > ((( J2 ))) said:
> ...


cool man


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

master of puppets, that is a sweet aro man.

god damnit i love aros...but im too much of a cheap bastard to buy one..haha.

maybe someday ill get a monster tank, and put the aro in with my FH.that would be sweet.

ive seen some nice asian aros up here, and some total dogsh!t ones. i watched on guy drop 1800$ on a crappy green asian arowana (i think it was a green one..)...the guy was so whipped by his wife. she picked the most expensive fish in the store, and he said "oh alright dear."

i looked at him and said "you got a huge tank, right??" he was like "umm...like a 60 gallon.."

i looked at him and said "dude, that thing is gonna outgrow that tank in not time..."

then he turned to his wife and said "dear, maybe we should clear out the indoor pond for this guy."

i sat there going "YES, i got the aro a sweet home"

i could imagine this thign getting stuffed in a tiny tank.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Puff said:


> master of puppets, that is a sweet aro man.
> 
> god damnit i love aros...but im too much of a cheap bastard to buy one..haha.
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> reds are sweet but blue base red are _SWEETER_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that fish is awesome.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Aro's look sweet, but Im going with P's


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> master of puppets, that is a sweet aro man.
> 
> god damnit i love aros...but im too much of a cheap bastard to buy one..haha.
> 
> ...


ey ui should be lucky...FH are the second best fish to have...just get a common arrow..i see em for 10 bux..if thats to expensive for u..then iono wut to tell u


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Hmm, tough choice. I have both an RTG asian arowana (it came in second place in the non piranha POTM) and an assortment of piranhas. The RTG is a real picky eater. In fact, it only likes live food (crickets & worms). My piranhas on the other hand like smelt, beefheart, and the occasional feeders.

I guess for the beauty, you can't beat the asian aros with their large colorful scales and graceful movement.

However, I wouldn't mind a nice large rhombeus that would be similar in size to my aro (approx. 16").


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. piranhas are winning.... omg


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

marco said:


> damn. piranhas are winning.... omg
> [snapback]1120410[/snapback]​


what do expect on "piranhafury"


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

yes the fury was just to strong this time


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > damn. piranhas are winning.... omg
> ...


kinda odd that piranhas are leading the poll by only 44-30 on a site called "piranha fury"...


----------

